# This isn’t going well.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

1) Bait & Switch....Happening repeatedly. Accept a ride “5 minutes away” and it instantly becomes “20 minutes away”
2) Constant cancel fee ripoffs.....Hit a road construction detour or seriously heavy traffic. Tough. You didn’t get to the pax in a timely fashion so “ no cancel fee for you”.
3) Continual hassles over face masks.....The majority of pax are prepared, but too many are saying “they are no longer required”. They sure are if you want to get in my car.
4) Too many pax not answering the phone. A phone conversation can help weed out drunks, over 3 pax, not in possession of a mask.
5) After thousands of uneventful “you have arrived” notices; suddenly several threats of deactivation if I agree I have arrived and click on the damn thing.
6) Notices that I may be facing deactivation, because I’m taking too long to arrive (See #2).
7) Contesting anything takes too much time to be worth the $5.00 result. Thus today after crawling through traffic at a water resort area and having a pax cancel, I didn’t even bother to contest the $0.00....because I knew I’d just be a accused of taking too long.

On the plus side. My gawd, the swim suits these days! It really takes your breath away.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

With Uber surging like it has been why would you even turn GRYFT on... Not even worth the headaches... Haven't taken a Lyft ride in easily 2 weeks... And the way it's looking it may be never again... Uber has been paying the bills nicely...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


Bear is about 90% Lyft. App works better for bear than Uber.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ever think of doing deliveries ? 
In Mi i am earning 30 an hour doing door dash . With uber i will earn 12 to 14 an hour . Lyft 14 to 20 uber eats 4 dollars .
Gh 25 to 35 ic 20 an hour . pm 5 to 10 an hour .
When you get a passenger you never know what to expect . Nice Rude Stinky A hole ? Passengers almost never tip, 
Food delivers . They are always nice to me in the restaurants free drinks talking to the pretty ladies getting the food ready.
Delivery to the diner Happy people . They thank you .
Some diners put extra tips under rocks or envelopes . 
Food pays almost 3 times as much . I wear a mask to pick up food .
Food never talks back .
Why not try food deliveries for 2 days ? Its a totally different job.
Driving passengers i will earn 120 a day 6 hours doing airport but 20 is gas . 100 profit 6 hours killing my car 
Food 150 in 6 hours average gas 5 or 6 bucks a day .


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


That would be me.

Yeah there are lots of challenges: COVID, paramilitary police, protesters. I am rolling with it and doing well. If a pax cancels another pings in in moments.

Little competition. I am going to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


Yes.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


I suggest you give it a try!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> I suggest you give it a try!


why? Even when I was just doing Uber, I didn't see a reason to add Lyft to the mix. I did add HopSkipDrive, but that is a totally different RS gig. I'm busy enough, don't see a need to try Lyft. Plus, and this is a big one for me, it would be one more trade decal on my car. No, not, forget about it. Two is already 2 too many.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> why? Even when I was just doing Uber, I didn't see a reason to add Lyft to the mix. I did add HopSkipDrive, but that is a totally different RS gig. I'm busy enough, don't see a need to try Lyft. Plus, and this is a big one for me, it would be one more trade decal on my car. No, not, forget about it. Two is already 2 too many.


Still, I highly recommend it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Still, I highly recommend it.


juggle 3 RS apps? Hard pass. I see no reason to add another; my shift (normal times) has plenty. Might try tryp one day if they begin to eat the cost of 'becoming' a driver. But, Lyft...nope. I foresee a time when Uber and Lyft merge....I'll wait.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> juggle 3 RS apps? Hard pass. I see no reason to add another; my shift (normal times) has plenty. Might try tryp one day if they begin to eat the cost of 'becoming' a driver. But, Lyft...nope. I foresee a time when Uber and Lyft merge....I'll wait.


Forget it. Way over your head. &#128528;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Forget it. Way over your head. &#128528;


yeah? I detected your almost sarcasm in reply #1. But nice try, tho. Lyft on.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SHalester said:


> why? Even when I was just doing Uber, I didn't see a reason to add Lyft to the mix.


You may find that Lyft's base rates pay better than Uber. Albeit not by much. However when I am in OC I try to make my way to South OC cause the rates are even higher. Unfortunetly I got bit by the Service Animal lying pax deal and later discovering a second account three years later. So ya when the suit check gets here I'll call it even.

And to the OP,... After accepting, press the button for last ride. I think that may hold off the bait and switch.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yeah? I detected your almost sarcasm in reply #1. But nice try, tho. Lyft on.


No, nice try on your part. So full of it!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> . Unfortunetly I got bit by the Service Animal lying pax deal and later discovering a second account three years later. So ya when the suit check gets here I'll call it even.


What?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That was with Uber.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> why? Even when I was just doing Uber, I didn't see a reason to add Lyft to the mix. I did add HopSkipDrive, but that is a totally different RS gig. I'm busy enough, don't see a need to try Lyft. Plus, and this is a big one for me, it would be one more trade decal on my car. No, not, forget about it. Two is already 2 too many.


Doubt Lil'Gryftie can get approved for HSD ... too creepy


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberantboy said:


> can get approved for HSD


I doubt many would be qualified, here for HSD. :confusion:


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Not that Lil'Gryftie has a record yet or anything.

But, when he did the HSD ride along ... I'm sure he would creep out the trainer so much she would prolly just tell him to let her out of the car in the middle of The 405...and fail him for pure creepiness factor.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ever think of doing deliveries ?
> In Mi i am earning 30 an hour doing door dash . With uber i will earn 12 to 14 an hour . Lyft 14 to 20 uber eats 4 dollars .
> Gh 25 to 35 ic 20 an hour . pm 5 to 10 an hour .
> When you get a passenger you never know what to expect . Nice Rude Stinky A hole ? Passengers almost never tip,
> ...


Like the song says:"Everything gets a little easier, once you understand". You have been around long enough to completely understand, so why are you complaining?


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

The facial masks were never neccesary. In case you havent noticed this was all a hoax. Please stop watching television.

Its like talking to children around here.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

GregJinAZ said:


> The facial masks were never neccesary. In case you havent noticed this was all a hoax. Please stop watching television.
> 
> Its like talking to children around here.


Yes, we tried to slip this one past you, but you were just too sophisticated to fall for it!


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


Yup. Uber is not worthwhile in my market. Nothing personal.



Terri Lee said:


> On the plus side. My gawd, the swim suits these days! It really takes your breath away.


I got two of them, just awful stink and a longer ride. So I drove race car style. 
A few hours later I'm deactivated. Turns out I was accused of driving drunk.
Couldn't get anyone to talk to until the following day. Lost time, lost money in high demand market at the moment.

Next time I'm cancelling stinkers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Yup. Uber is not worthwhile in my market. Nothing personal.


yeah, I can say that about Lyft in my market: don't really see 'em. And as a pax, never saw any reason to have 2 RS apps.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


Yea its called deactivated by uber....


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


I've been a "Lyft Only" driver since November 2015.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> 3) Continual hassles over face masks.....The majority of pax are prepared, but too many are saying "they are no longer required". They sure are if you want to get in my car.


They only have to agree to the Covid-19 details once with Lyft. They took one ride and the next time the agreement didn't pop up so they thought it was no longer a requirement. LOL Uber makes the driver and passenger agree to it every time.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> I've been a "Lyft Only" driver since November 2015.


Same, since May 2017.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

So what do you do when a mom loaded your car with bags and said she’s gonna bring her kid now, and you sit and wait for ten minutes more and it’s 12:52 am?


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> 1) Bait & Switch....Happening repeatedly. Accept a ride "5 minutes away" and it instantly becomes "20 minutes away"
> 2) Constant cancel fee ripoffs.....Hit a road construction detour or seriously heavy traffic. Tough. You didn't get to the pax in a timely fashion so " no cancel fee for you".
> 3) Continual hassles over face masks.....The majority of pax are prepared, but too many are saying "they are no longer required". They sure are if you want to get in my car.
> 4) Too many pax not answering the phone. A phone conversation can help weed out drunks, over 3 pax, not in possession of a mask.
> ...


I fight for the cancellation fees, a quick email and about a day wait. I win the argument 90% of the time.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> So what do you do when a mom loaded your car with bags and said she's gonna bring her kid now, and you sit and wait for ten minutes more and it's 12:52 am?


So the mom loaded the backseat with bags, and barbecue sauce leaked all over which she wiped in the dark afterwards. I didn't see cas it was dark until next pax told me.
Took pictures, filed for cleaning fees. Just got a reply now on Monday afternoon. No cleaning fee applied.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> So the mom loaded the backseat with bags, and barbecue sauce leaked all over which she wiped in the dark afterwards. I didn't see cas it was dark until next pax told me.
> Took pictures, filed for cleaning fees. Just got a reply now on Monday afternoon. No cleaning fee applied.


Mofos will screw the driver every chance they get...On Cleaning...Lyft more-so, but Uber will too


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> So the mom loaded the backseat with bags, and barbecue sauce leaked all over which she wiped in the dark afterwards. I didn't see cas it was dark until next pax told me.
> Took pictures, filed for cleaning fees. Just got a reply now on Monday afternoon. No cleaning fee applied.


Time to start shuffling people till your whole again... F em


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

:stop::stop::stop::stop::stop::stop::stop::stop::stop::stop::stop::stop:


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> Mofos will screw the driver every chance they get...On Cleaning...Lyft more-so, but Uber will too


Yeah, this whole trip was a nightmare. I waited 15 minutes to start to drive after she loaded the car seat to the brim. She was enjoying the whole set up. I knew she was a ***** so I pretended everything was fine and completely ignored her. She whispered "thank you for your patience" afterwards and I said " your welcome". 
I felt completely f..cked. Wgat should have been a 10 min ride, turned into 24 minutes.


----------



## jegsmotors (Dec 29, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> 1) Bait & Switch....Happening repeatedly. Accept a ride "5 minutes away" and it instantly becomes "20 minutes away"
> 2) Constant cancel fee ripoffs.....Hit a road construction detour or seriously heavy traffic. Tough. You didn't get to the pax in a timely fashion so " no cancel fee for you".
> 3) Continual hassles over face masks.....The majority of pax are prepared, but too many are saying "they are no longer required". They sure are if you want to get in my car.
> 4) Too many pax not answering the phone. A phone conversation can help weed out drunks, over 3 pax, not in possession of a mask.
> ...


 I've seen some of those problems too. The app switches from one ride to another like yours does. This happens frequently. I continually get a ride added to my queue that disappears by the time I drop my pax off.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Is there such a thing as a Lyft only driver?


Right here


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

jegsmotors said:


> I've seen some of those problems too. The app switches from one ride to another like yours does. This happens frequently. I continually get a ride added to my queue that disappears by the time I drop my pax off.


A partial explanation for Lyft adding lots of rides to your queue while you're still completing the current ride has to do with its new "Wait & Save" feature (the other explanation is: its just crazy busy right now).

Because Lyft canned shared rides thanks to COVID-19, their great P/R minds came up with a replacement gimmick for the poor (or stingy) member of our Lyft communities, so that they may still have a cheapo option when Lyfting: agree to wait, and see the trip price drop. Lyft's superior (cough, cough) algorithms then calculate which drivers will be near your requested pickup location further into the future, and then queue you up.

The beautiful thing I see happening now is that often those who went with the "wait & save" option eventually get tired of waiting, and cancel. But that new pricing option doesn't waive the traditional cancel fee, at least not yet. So that means that if they agreed to wait 20 minutes for me to arrive, and I've already driven a few minutes into their general direction with my current fare, and they then cancel, I earn the $5 cancel fee.
A substantial part of my non-trip earnings right now are such cancel fees.

I've actually perfected that: I never do intend to take any of these "wait & save" pax (because, among other things, I cannot see their ratings when Lyft queues them up). But because I make so much in $5 cancel fees right now, I always wait until I am just about to end the ride with the other pax in-app, then - just before I hit "end ride" - I quickly remove the pending cheapo ride from the queue (which also doesn't ding my acceptance rate if I do it at that point). That way, they have ample time for an ill-advised late cancel.

Win-Win, for me!


----------



## SGorgonio760 (Jun 1, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> A partial explanation for Lyft adding lots of rides to your queue while you're still completing the current ride has to do with its new "Wait & Save" feature (the other explanation is: its just crazy busy right now).
> 
> Because Lyft canned shared rides thanks to COVID-19, their great P/R minds came up with a replacement gimmick for the poor (or stingy) member of our Lyft communities, so that they may still have a cheapo option when Lyfting: agree to wait, and see the trip price drop. Lyft's superior (cough, cough) algorithms then calculate which drivers will be near your requested pickup location further into the future, and then queue you up.
> 
> ...


Very interesting - thank you for posting. I'm going to try your suggestions next time I'm out! 
I was here combing through the forums trying to understand more about these damn stacked rides on Lyft. I find them so annoying! At least Uber would ask,'do you want another ride?'- I think it's so Presumptuous that they take it upon themselves to keep piling on rides, whether or not you want them.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Very Interesting...lmao

Yea ask the expert...or your own dirty Lil'Sockie


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

SGorgonio760 said:


> Very interesting - thank you for posting. I'm going to try your suggestions next time I'm out!
> I was here combing through the forums trying to understand more about these damn stacked rides on Lyft. I find them so annoying! At least Uber would ask,'do you want another ride?'- I think it's so Presumptuous that they take it upon themselves to keep piling on rides, whether or not you want them.


At this point, ALWAYS remove a queued ride just before you end your current ride. Because, at least in my market (LA), Lyft had to resort to PPZ (bonus zones) to entice drivers. Queded rides very rarely are bonus-trips (because the algorithm always manages to put you just outside the zone where you would qualify). However, if you drop off your current pax, quickly choose "last ride", then eliminate any queded rides, THEN end your current ride, you're logged off in the system, which (in my market) pretty much guarantees that it activates a bonus zone for you. So by declining queded rides, you game the system to reward you to log back on by throwing extra money your way. It's actually unbelievable how easily Lyft's algorithms can be gamed. I've made hundreds of $$ so far off Lyft's simpleness. Let's hope they never put self-driving cars on the road. It's gonna be deadly mayhem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> 1) Bait & Switch....Happening repeatedly. Accept a ride "5 minutes away" and it instantly becomes "20 minutes away"
> 2) Constant cancel fee ripoffs.....Hit a road construction detour or seriously heavy traffic. Tough. You didn't get to the pax in a timely fashion so " no cancel fee for you".
> 3) Continual hassles over face masks.....The majority of pax are prepared, but too many are saying "they are no longer required". They sure are if you want to get in my car.
> 4) Too many pax not answering the phone. A phone conversation can help weed out drunks, over 3 pax, not in possession of a mask.
> ...


2020 ISNT GOING WELL!!!-

WE HAVENT MADE IT TO

THE HALFTIME SHOW YET !


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Did you all know that you can stack multiple Lyft bonuses? I learned this today. I'm a noob.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SGorgonio760 said:


> Very interesting - thank you for posting. I'm going to try your suggestions next time I'm out!
> I was here combing through the forums trying to understand more about these damn stacked rides on Lyft. I find them so annoying! At least Uber would ask,'do you want another ride?'- I think it's so Presumptuous that they take it upon themselves to keep piling on rides, whether or not you want them.


Unless you're picking up a Destination "Arrive On Time" passenger, Just turn on "Last Ride" after you've picked that person up. You will then not have a queue.



NauticalWheeler said:


> Did you all know that you can stack multiple Lyft bonuses? I learned this today. I'm a noob.


I got an eye-popping offer today. Lyft says if I do 23 rides this week, I'll get a $32 bonus!

Never mind that I make $920 from Unemployment, as long as my Lyft income is kept LOW. That $32 bonus might reduce my unemployment payment! (haha)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------

